# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ 4.32 Bug?

## neomage

Should it show AVZPM and AVZ Gaurd status in the log at the end? Also when i run 

```
ExecuteStdScr(3);
```

log says "*Healing mode: disabled*".

*Добавлено через 3 часа 9 минут*

Another bug it doesn't detect clean AppInit properly.

"Latent loading of libraries through AppInit_DLLs suspected: "alqqfk.dll""

----------


## NickGolovko

AVZ 4.32 does not yet exist  :Smiley:

----------


## neomage

Yes i know i thought it was in beta stage that's why i reported the bug  :Smiley: . Similar bug is also found in 4.30 version.

----------

